# Need recommendations for a Tablet/Smartphone for Pocket Camp.



## Chiana (Oct 27, 2017)

I do not own a smartphone.  I have an ol Blackberry, but I am quite satisfied with that for phoning and testing.  I have an inexpensive tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 - 7.0) that has done what I needed it to do...until now.  I hope to get together with a couple of friends on launch day and start up my Pocket Camp.  To make sure I could do that, I will admit I "previewed" the Australian version.  It was a good thing that I did.  There is a lot of lag on my tablet and the motion is jerly and a little hard to control.  I am sure this is all due to the tablet not the game itself.

The other issue is that sometimes when there is small print on the screen, I cannot read a word of it.  I need something with greater clarity.  (Possibly an "upgrade" to my glasses is overdue, too, LOL)

What do you think would be the minimum device and cost I can get away with and have the game play smoothly via wi-fi only?  I have had so many emergency expenses this year that Ieven a relatively cheaper device is a stretch, but it is the one indulgence I cannot do without.

I thought about using an old laptop with an android simulator but cannot get around the lack of a touchscreen.

So I need to figure out the best improvement in functioning for the lowest additional cost.  If it is a smartphone, I will not have data.  It will all be over the wifi.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Oct 27, 2017)

In terms of cheaper smartphones : You could try Huawei devices. They're relatively cheaper and have wonderful specs for their price range. If you have a local dealership you could check them out. And I can't blame you, if it wasn't available in my country... I would've previewed it too ^^/


----------



## Chiana (Oct 27, 2017)

ChocoMagii said:


> In terms of cheaper smartphones : You could try Huawei devices. They're relatively cheaper and have wonderful specs for their price range. If you have a local dealership you could check them out. And I can't blame you, if it wasn't available in my country... I would've previewed it too ^^/



That is an interesting idea that I had not thought of.  I have not seen that brand around where I live, so it did not come to mind at all.   But I am fairly sure I know where they might be available and have a relative who could probably pick one up for me if I chose one of those.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Oct 27, 2017)

I have an LG stylo 2, it was 200$ but it's a very good phone in my opinion. I can do lots with it, only downfall is that its camera is pretty meh.


----------



## Chiana (Oct 27, 2017)

chibibunnyx said:


> I have an LG stylo 2, it was 200$ but it's a very good phone in my opinion. I can do lots with it, only downfall is that its camera is pretty meh.



I am fine with a meh camera.  Basically all i ever play on my 3DS are the AC games so this device really will be sort of like getting a new DS for a new animal crossing game.  $200 is a good price.  I will look into this one, too.


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2017)

Chiana I have an LG Stylo 2 and can confirm the game runs perfectly-- also the screen is a bit bigger than normal. You should be able to get one for close to $100 -- are you planning to switch to it for your phone as well or just use it as a device?


----------



## Chiana (Oct 27, 2017)

Snow said:


> Chiana I have an LG Stylo 2 and can confirm the game runs perfectly-- also the screen is a bit bigger than normal. You should be able to get one for close to $100 -- are you planning to switch to it for your phone as well or just use it as a device?



Wow.  If I could get one for that price it would really be worth the deal.

I am not planning to use the device as a phone.  I see it more along the lines of someone buying a handheld DS and only one game.  

I would probably want to install 2 shopping apps that I use a LOT to find discounts on weekly groceries.  They are on my tablet now, but because they are updated every so often, over the two years since I bought my tablet the two apps seem to have progressed to the point where they are over-taxing my little tablet.  I think I paid about $149.00 for it.  I debated the expense at the time of purchase, but realized if I really committed myself to planful weekly shopping, the device would pay for itself in savings within the month.  It did that and more!   Now the apps are a bit laggy and I find I need increased clarity.  My tablet seems nice and sharp, especially when you consider the price, but I can no longer read fine print that cannot be enlarged, whereas I still seem to be able to read it on a friend's ipad. 

So, the bottom line of al that ramble is that I want the device to play the game, and it would be nice if I could use it for shopping apps used with wifi access.

My battered but beloved old Blackberry will still be my phone.  I mainly text rather than makle calls, and I can type _really_ fast with the physical keyboard.


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2017)

If you don't care what carrier it is you can definitely get it cheaper then, it'll just be wifi only. On amazon the virgin mobile one is just 116, shipped free (https://www.amazon.com/LG-Stylo-Prepaid-Carrier-Locked/dp/B01FSVN3W2?th=1) -- and you can always activate it if something happens to your blackberry! 

You should have no trouble moving your shopping apps etc -- I run a ton of stuff on the phone with no problem. In fact, I can have pocket camp open along with a few other apps and switch back and forth, which surprised me. And even though it's older now it's still supported, it is running Nougat so all apps work fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(If you get it you may want to try out the google keyboard with tracing or swype -- I also only text and once you're used to swype it's incredibly fast)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Final tip, sorry -- if you add a micro SD you can also use it as a music player; I have spotify set up on mine and basically yeah, use my phone for everything)


----------

